# failed IVF then Clomid???



## sarah :) (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi i am new to this board and hoping for some help as i am a bit confussed.
I have just had another failed IVF with ICSI cycle. So we went for a consultation to see what to do next and when we can start again, My Dr was very keen on us having a rest as we have been having IVF for 2 1/2 years we did get a BFP but sadly MC at 6 wks. We thought having a rest was a good idea as we need to save because we don't get any NHS funding   .
So i ask about using ovulation stick as i have been using them since my BFN and no sign of ovulation and am now on day 20, He then asked if i ovulate when i was on clomid but when i told him that i didn't get put on clomid was told to got straight for IVF with ICSI, he looked a bit confussed and told me i should go on clomid while on a break from the IVF   . 
will i be getting my hopes up by doing this, as i have PCO and my DP has low sperm count but it has improve over the years.  
Is any one else in this situation and got BFP?
Any advise with be great.
I hope this makes sense.
xx Sarah xx


----------



## wanting baby (Mar 29, 2008)

Hey Sarah

Welcome to the world of clomid, i am on the clomid cycle chatter thread, why not come and join me/us. My story is similar to your i have just had my 3rd BFN on IVF/ICSI,i could take much more as the pain and the hurt was too unbearable. I asked the Cons about Clomid as i had heard it was a miracle pill, not so sure now though.

I am on my 1st month of clomid and to be honest have found it really hard, i am so used to being prodded, poked, scanned injected  and all of that then all of a sudden it all stops and you are left on your own, i havent a clue what has happened this month, i recognise the twinge in the  ovaries from the stimming  but i am on day 26 and am still having them  x no sore (.Y.) and as usual i  feel like AF is just round the corner. i am on day 26 and my cycle is usually 28 dead on teh nose, i have heard that Clomid can reduce or lenghten your cycle so i am very        at the mo. I have decided to test on day 36 if  AF hasnt reared her ugly head.

Anyway enough about me, you have had a lifetime of a rollercoaster, maybe Clomid will be the answer to our prayers.Its worth a try whiole you are saving up. I said to DH if i get pregnant on £6.38 (the cost of the 3 months pills) i will be extatic  but slightly pi**ed off after spending £15,000 lol.  you have to laugh really otherwise you will cry x 

Come n join us, it is a new adventure, i have found that i am a little bit more relaxed i feel that there isnt  as much  pressure. it is still hard but i feel that i am not trying anymore and you know the old saying so may people have an opinion  ... Maybe if you relax and stop trying it will happen !!!!! well lets just see.

Take care Sarah, i am new to Clomid but if you have any questions i wil happy to try n help. The girls on the thread have been fantastic, i do feel that i am asking, asking asking, sometimes what i feel are silly questions. But you know how it is everyone is SO supportive and are only to pleased to help.

Hopefully chat soon

Andrea 

x x x


----------



## dollydaydream (Apr 18, 2008)

Hiya

I am in exactly the same boat guys, following three failed ivf icsi cycles i am now on my first month of clomid and am on day 24.

Look forward to seeing you on clomid chat xx


----------



## Samia (May 14, 2007)

Hi girls,

Just a quick one to tell you our story: after a failed IVF cycle (we didn't even manage to get to EC as I failed to stimm!!) I started clomid (and the help of the instead cup!   ) and 5 months after the first of our clomid miracle I found out we had a natural BFP due on the 29th of October     So just to say not to give up hopes as clomid works      Loads of babydust to all of you  

Sam xx


----------

